
China Obstructs Hunt for Covid-19 Cure by Canceling “Promising” Gilead Study - ycombonator
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/china-obstructs-hunt-coronavirus-cure-canceling-promising-gilead-study
======
fspeech
It was known from early on that the arm for severe cases had trouble
recruiting the target amount of patients. The study design clearly forbade
patients who had received prior treatments with other antivirals. In the
beginning when testing was scarce and hospitalization was very delayed that
was not an issue for recruitment. As tests became more available and patients
were hospitalized earlier and with national guideline recommending antivirals
it became increasingly harder to recruit patients who could meet stringent
trial conditions. It is likely that they ended that arm early so that they
could deblind the trial and publish the data sooner. If they really wanted to
withhold information the way to do it is to prolong the trial so that data
could not be published at all.

